# HAPPY 25th ANNIVERSARY TO MAKE UP FOR EVER !!!



## Shoegal-fr (May 8, 2009)

So... i'm kinda getting into MUFE lately... thanks to Helene (i'll reply to you very soon hun!) and i came accros this limited edition metallic case at Sephora, of course i got to have it!
The plastic holder inside is removable, so it makes a really cute and useful case! Yay!

What do you think of it ladies?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 8, 2009)

It looks delicious! Enjoy your new goodies.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 8, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Tahti (May 8, 2009)

Ooooh looks lovely!!! I think I have to check MUFE out more now ;D


----------



## n_c (May 8, 2009)

Niiice!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 8, 2009)

I love Make Up For Ever! Enjoy.


----------



## ABB113 (May 8, 2009)

Love!  I definitely <3 MUFE!  Enjoy those pretty liners!


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 8, 2009)

Ohh I picked that up in Paris, love it! Enjoy!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

Awesome!! Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2009)

Looks lovely!!
Enjoy


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 8, 2009)

omg too cute


----------



## purrtykitty (May 8, 2009)

Cute!  Their liners are great!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 9, 2009)

Thank you ladies! I had no idea how great these aqua liners are! I'm really getting into MUFE now!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








It looks delicious! Enjoy your new goodies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha ha, i knew you'll be the first to reply, as always! Thank you hun!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 10, 2009)

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_Very nice!_


----------



## wifey806 (May 10, 2009)

cool! i've been wondering about those liners, but i JUST discovered u/d's 24/7 pencil lol.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 10, 2009)

Hey! I have the UD 24/7, but the MUFE are my new fav! There's so much more choice in MUFE aqua pencils!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_cool! i've been wondering about those liners, but i JUST discovered u/d's 24/7 pencil lol._


----------



## CfromParis (May 12, 2009)

I saw them at my sephora last week but didn't have time to swatch them... I'm so buying it this week!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the 25 colors are soooo pretty, I'll probably end up buying some full size ones


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 13, 2009)

Hey fellow Parisian!!

It's definitely worth it!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CfromParis* 

 
_I saw them at my sephora last week but didn't have time to swatch them... I'm so buying it this week!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the 25 colors are soooo pretty, I'll probably end up buying some full size ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## orkira (May 14, 2009)

Enjoy your haul.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 14, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Ha ha, i knew you'll be the first to reply, as always! Thank you hun!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## TheBlueberry (May 15, 2009)

OMG I so want that!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TheBlueberry* 

 
_OMG I so want that!_

 
Thanks! I hope you can get it!


----------



## frocher (May 16, 2009)

Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Very nice, enjoy!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## CfromParis (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Hey fellow Parisian!!

It's definitely worth it!!_

 
I just bought them and they're so worth it, you're right. But I had such a hard time opening them...their caps were almost like sealed, I even had to broke the cap to open one of them, lol


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CfromParis* 

 
_I just bought them and they're so worth it, you're right. But I had such a hard time opening them...their caps were almost like sealed, I even had to broke the cap to open one of them, lol_

 
Ok, that's weird.
I didn't have any problem opening them when i first got this set... but now that the weather is reallyyyyyy cold, i think the case got almost frozen, so that's what make them hard to open... cuz yeah, after i read your message, i found out i can't open them as easily as before!

But! I'm so happy that you got the set! Isn't it so cute!!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 5, 2009)

I _need_ these!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I need these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? Like you're not getting these in a couple of weeks! See ya soon, babe!!


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 6, 2009)

omg i need to pick that up for myself ASAP! enjoy urs!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrincessAriel03* 

 
_omg i need to pick that up for myself ASAP! enjoy urs!_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, you really need it!


----------



## LASHionista (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, they look awesome.
I've got the same MacBook :]


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LASHionista* 

 
_wow, they look awesome.
I've got the same MacBook :]_

 
Thanks!
hehe, Macbook rules!


----------



## Willa (Jul 2, 2009)

omg... how could I miss this post?


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 2, 2009)

How cute! I love the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy them!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 3, 2009)

That's so cute!! I need to get into MUFE again soon.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_omg... how could I miss this post?_

 
I really have no clue!!! I was like... where is Helene, the MUFE expert??? LOL. Look at that, they even released the whole aqua eyes collection in a huge box... Aqua Eyes Collector 25 ans de Make Up For Ever sur Sephora.fr, parfumerie en ligne.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_How cute! I love the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy them!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is really cute, indeed!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_That's so cute!! I need to get into MUFE again soon._

 
You HAVE to get into MUFE, i'm rediscovering this brand, it's AMAZING... oh and i'm so getting into Urban Decay too after i bought the Get Baked palette, i nearly had a heart attack when i found out about the color payoff...


----------



## Willa (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_I really have no clue!!! I was like... where is Helene, the MUFE expert??? LOL. Look at that, they even released the whole aqua eyes collection in a huge box... Aqua Eyes Collector 25 ans de Make Up For Ever sur Sephora.fr, parfumerie en ligne.



Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is really cute, indeed!



You HAVE to get into MUFE, i'm rediscovering this brand, it's AMAZING... oh and i'm so getting into Urban Decay too after i bought the Get Baked palette, i nearly had a heart attack when i found out about the color payoff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG... j'espère qu'il restera de ces coffrets quand j'irai à Nice cet été


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_OMG... j'espère qu'il restera de ces coffrets quand j'irai à Nice cet été 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ouais mais fais gaffe, c'est pas tous les Sephora qui ont MUFE, au pire je peux te prendre un coffret, j'ai 15% de réduc en ce moment!


----------



## Willa (Jul 3, 2009)

Tu crois que celui de Nice a MUFE???


----------



## darklocke (Jul 3, 2009)

STOP showing that big case of MUFE pencils, babe! I want it so much I could cry, but I really don't need pencils to last a lifetime... Can someone convince me?

Can't wait to get a shipment from France!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Tu crois que celui de Nice a MUFE???_

 
Je viens de les appeler... ils ont quelques trucs de MUFE.

Y a trois Sephora, j'en ai appelé 2, et sur les 2, y en a qu'un seul qui a le grand coffret avec toute la collection des aqua eyes que je t'ai montré dans le lien. Mais il n'y a pas beaucoup de coffrets.

Les petits coffrets, comme celui que j'ai, ne sont plus disponibles apparemment!

Mais moi je peux toujours te prendre le petit ou le grand avec mes 15% de réduction, sans problème ;-)


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_STOP showing that big case of MUFE pencils, babe! I want it so much I could cry, but I really don't need pencils to last a lifetime... Can someone convince me?

Can't wait to get a shipment from France! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Haha!!! No, you psycho, you don't NEED all of them... but do you want them? That's another debate!! LOL.

Can't wait to finally ship your stuff babe! I have troubles login on msn, geez! Talk to you in a few minutes!


----------



## candaces (Jul 3, 2009)

enjoy!!


----------



## darklocke (Jul 3, 2009)

Psycho.. psssh.. I'm absolutely positively sure that I _need_ them, and YES (omg) I want them. I want them so bad, you have no idea. *drool* When I have your stuff the first thing I'll do is a EOTD, I'm so eager to try MUFE! And thanks to you, I can.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candaces* 

 
_enjoy!!_

 
Thanks!!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_Psycho.. psssh.. I'm absolutely positively sure that I need them, and YES (omg) I want them. I want them so bad, you have no idea. *drool* When I have your stuff the first thing I'll do is a EOTD, I'm so eager to try MUFE! And thanks to you, I can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha, yes, you're a psycho babe!! It's coming soon!!!


----------



## eskae (Jul 4, 2009)

too cute!! i'm not an eyeshadow pencil gal but enjoy them =)


----------



## Willa (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Je viens de les appeler... ils ont quelques trucs de MUFE.

Y a trois Sephora, j'en ai appelé 2, et sur les 2, y en a qu'un seul qui a le grand coffret avec toute la collection des aqua eyes que je t'ai montré dans le lien. Mais il n'y a pas beaucoup de coffrets.

Les petits coffrets, comme celui que j'ai, ne sont plus disponibles apparemment!

Mais moi je peux toujours te prendre le petit ou le grand avec mes 15% de réduction, sans problème ;-)_

 
Oh mais le grand coffret est vraiment CHER!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même avec 15%... ça donnerait quoi? 200 euros? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour l'offre tout de même
Tristement, je n'aurai pas cet item de rêve


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Oh mais le grand coffret est vraiment CHER!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même avec 15%... ça donnerait quoi? 200 euros? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour l'offre tout de même
Tristement, je n'aurai pas cet item de rêve



_

 
Pour le grand, oui, ça fait presque 200 euros.

Mais je peux te prendre le petit coffret si tu veux!


----------



## Willa (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Pour le grand, oui, ça fait presque 200 euros.

Mais je peux te prendre le petit coffret si tu veux!_

 
Le petit c'est celui avec des tons bleutés c'est ça?

J'en ai trouvé un avec des bronze à noël
Je ne les utilise pas vraiment en fait
Alors du coup je réalise que finalement... le grand coffret serait une perte d'argent hahahah

Mais merci de l'offre chère


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Le petit c'est celui avec des tons bleutés c'est ça?

J'en ai trouvé un avec des bronze à noël
Je ne les utilise pas vraiment en fait
Alors du coup je réalise que finalement... le grand coffret serait une perte d'argent hahahah

Mais merci de l'offre chère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Vi, tu peux voir les couleurs sur ma photo sur la première page!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 8, 2009)

ohh i love that! The case is fantastic!


----------



## darklocke (Jul 8, 2009)

I miss you on MSN, girl


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darklocke* 

 
_I miss you on MSN, girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I'm online!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_ohh i love that! The case is fantastic!_

 
Thanks!
I'm still in love with the case, it's so useful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love MUFE!!!


----------



## JakesGirl (Jul 8, 2009)

Those look awesome - I have been wanting to try MUFE but didn't know where to start so maybe I'll start with these


----------

